# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Ik heb ervaring met liposuctie

## san1974

:Smile:  Hoi Ik ben nieuw hier,en ben een vrouw van 32 jaar uit t oosten v Nl.
Ik hen 26okt en 4 nov 2005 liposucties aan mn benen gehad bij Ce in Rdam.Ik had medische klachten zoals verlammingsverschijnselen en kon niet meer werken en fietsen enz.Nu hebben ze me 6 liter vet weggezogen en kan alles weer :Embarrassment:  ben gelukkig en kan goed fuctioneren,ben van maat 52 naar 44/46 gegaan...en sport nu elke dag en ook nog 17 kilo afgevallen.
Als je me verhaal wilt horen of evt foto`s dan email me....
reageer altijd terug......ook voor vragen enz.
Ik ben geholpen bij Kliniek Centre Esthetique in Rdam...goeie kliniek,aardige mensen,schoon enz..uiteraard als je vragen hebt...email me dan ook over deze kliniek..gr sandra

----------


## san1974

Ik ben naar mn eindcontrole geweest en ze waren trots op me,ik krijg een 3e lipo as 7 april en dan worden mn billen gedaan,heb er zin in..vragen?email me dan,[email protected]

----------


## san1974

Nou ik heb dus 7 april mn 3e lipo gehad en nu is mn sacrum aan de beurt geweest,ook wel de heuvel boven mn billen.en er is 1.4 liter weggezogen en gaat prima met me...

----------


## daniella2606

Vraagje hoe lang duurt t voordat je alles weer kan doen?
En na wat voor tijd kan je weer auto rijden?
Wat waren de kosten en had je t rond om je benen laten doen?

Ben benieuwd gr. Danielle

----------


## mama33

Hallo, ik ben op 16 maart 2012 in MOL liposculptuur laten doen op mijn buik en bh baantjes enz... ik voel me vandaag goed maar was anders dagen voordien!
Ik ben nog beetje stijf maar ik zie dat wondjes mooi genezen en vandaag heb ik al met auto gerijden.
Weet iemand of die lidtekkens verdwijnen na een loop van tijd kan ik daar iets opsmeren of beter niet? vaak douchen? mag ik veel bewegen?graag tips groetjes

----------


## Lipoliz

Hallo, Ik heb gisteren een Liposuctie laten doen aan mijn binnen kant benen, rijbroek, onder de billen & knieën. Het is nu natuurlijk opgezwollen en pijnlijk, vooral mijn knieën zijn erg dik nu. Hoelang duurt het ongeveer voor dat afneemt en je weer gewoon een broek kan dragen etc? Mvg,

----------

